# General Error



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Just posted a reply to 5th Dec Christmas "Kneesworth" meet (Royston/Cambr (http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 83#1089483) in the Events forum.

Post appears to be OK, well at least I can see it, but I received a General Error as below:-



> General Error
> 
> Could not insert new word matches
> 
> ...


I guess it is possibly linked to the search facility.

Norman


----------

